# So i went crazy..but in a good way...LOTS of PICS!



## phatbac (May 30, 2020)

Dear Smoking Meat Forums family:
SO as most of you who know me knows i just recently went 3 days and 1360 miles to buy a new to me Lang 36 hybrid patio grill/smoker combo.  It took until last Thursday to complete the journey of the smoker because of my Dad's back hurting, but we finally got it unloaded safely from his truck into my garage. Well Friday morning before work (4:30am) i cleaned and repainted and gave some general TLC to my new smoker. Friday night i did some hardcore grilling and Saturday i did some serious smoking!

I grilled: hamburgers, hot dogs, mild Italian Sausage, chicken, pork chops
I smoked: 3 racks of baby backs, a picnic pork,  a tri tip, and some stuffed Pablano peppers

Here the pictures from my weekend of grilling and smoking:





















































Well that was what i cooked. Thanks for looking and commenting. i will try to reply as much as i can to all the kind words you may have. oh BTW the sauce on those ribs is a new recipe i will share if anyone wants it.

Happy Smoking and Grilling,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Sanok (May 30, 2020)

Looks delicious!


----------



## Smkryng (May 30, 2020)

Looks like it turned out nicely. Congrats on the new cooker!


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (May 30, 2020)

Lookin good Aaron


----------



## Blues1 (May 30, 2020)

Congrats on a great cooker. Nice cook too!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 30, 2020)

Congrats on giving her a new home...yours!

I bet you're one happy camper.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (May 30, 2020)

Looks great Aaron!  What did you stuff the poblano's with?


----------



## Winterrider (May 30, 2020)

Fine looking batch of chow.
 Congrats on the "new to you" rig.


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 30, 2020)

Great looking meat coming off that Lang !!


----------



## D.W. (May 30, 2020)

I just feel like you could have cooked a few more items on that beast...  Looks great, congrats on the nice rig!


----------



## ofelles (May 30, 2020)

Hot dang, I love the energy a new toy will give us!  Everyone eat good!


----------



## jcam222 (May 30, 2020)

Way to break in that new smoker Aaron!! All looks good. Are you living  the Lang already?


----------



## tanglefoot (May 30, 2020)

Congrats!! Why do I get a feeling that your neighbors are about to get even friendlier than before?


----------



## phatbac (May 30, 2020)

Sanok said:


> Looks delicious!


thank you!



Smkryng said:


> Looks like it turned out nicely. Congrats on the new cooker!


turned out well thanks!



Kevin DeShazo said:


> Lookin good Aaron


appreciate it Kevin!



Blues1 said:


> Congrats on a great cooker. Nice cook too!


thanks and thanks!



SecondHandSmoker said:


> Congrats on giving her a new home...yours!
> 
> I bet you're one happy camper.


All smiles at the phatbac home...



BuckeyeSteve said:


> Looks great Aaron!  What did you stuff the poblano's with?


thank you...3 of those Italian sausages i grilled and onion and chive flavored cream cheese...


Happy Smoking,
phatbac(Aaron)


----------



## phatbac (May 30, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Fine looking batch of chow.
> Congrats on the "new to you" rig.


it all tastes good thanks!



jaxgatorz said:


> Great looking meat coming off that Lang !!


yes sir! thanks!


D.W. said:


> I just feel like you could have cooked a few more items on that beast...  Looks great, congrats on the nice rig!


thank you yea did a bout a week and half's worth of groceries after giving some away!



ofelles said:


> Hot dang, I love the energy a new toy will give us!  Everyone eat good!


she brings smiles all around!



jcam222 said:


> Way to break in that new smoker Aaron!! All looks good. Are you living  the Lang already?


Loooove her! appreciate it yes breaking her in and giving her proper TLC!



tanglefoot said:


> Congrats!! Why do I get a feeling that your neighbors are about to get even friendlier than before?


Yea i have been noticed now for sure!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## civilsmoker (May 30, 2020)

Aaron, congrats on the new cooker and nice work on the cook!  Those are some nice looking ribs!!!


----------



## Titch (May 31, 2020)

Congrats on a great cooker , Looks like you put it to great use, nice looking food


----------



## forktender (May 31, 2020)

Damn that looks amazing, your friends and family must love you.


----------



## Steve H (May 31, 2020)

Man, you are giving that smoker a work out! Everything looks out standing!


----------



## tx smoker (May 31, 2020)

Wow....That's a fine looking pile of food you cooked up there Aaron. Excellent job sir, which is pretty much your nature  I am duly impressed.

Robert


----------



## uncle eddie (May 31, 2020)

Wow!  What a load of meat and a great looking smoker.  Very nice!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 31, 2020)

Looks fantastic Aaron!
Looks like you put the new rig to the test & it did it all & more!!!!
Al


----------



## Ishi (May 31, 2020)

You definitely are having fun with the new rig!


----------



## sawhorseray (May 31, 2020)

Nice job breaking in your new rig Aaron, everything looks great, Like! RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2020)

Wow!!
That's a lot of outstanding Vittles you got there, Aaron!!
Nice Work!
Like.

Bear


----------



## pineywoods (May 31, 2020)

Aaron it all looks great including that new smoker. I'm sure it was well worth the 3 days and on top of getting the new smoker I'm sure it was another great adventure you got to share with your dad. 
What was the new sauce nd how was it?


----------



## pi guy (May 31, 2020)

What an awesome rig! Congrats, it looks like heaven!

I'd like to know more about the sauce.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 31, 2020)

Well a great 1st run for that cooking machine. I take it the one end is charcoal and the other is a stick burner. Nice looking food out of both ends for sure.

Warren


----------



## gary s (May 31, 2020)

It all looks Fantastic, Great Job

Gary


----------



## 73saint (May 31, 2020)

Looks great Aaron, but I thought you already had a Lang?!  I’ve been out of the loop!


----------



## phatbac (Jun 1, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> Aaron, congrats on the new cooker and nice work on the cook!  Those are some nice looking ribs!!!


thanks for the kind words!



Titch said:


> Congrats on a great cooker , Looks like you put it to great use, nice looking food


thank you sir!



forktender said:


> Damn that looks amazing, your friends and family must love you.


i try to share with everyone i can...come on over sometime and we'll have some food for ya!
BTW i cook at the SMF gathering we have every year in Concord NC for the Carolina's everyone's invited come on out if you can! (cancelled this year because of covid apocolypse)



Steve H said:


> Man, you are giving that smoker a work out! Everything looks out standing!


thank you!



tx smoker said:


> Wow....That's a fine looking pile of food you cooked up there Aaron. Excellent job sir, which is pretty much your nature  I am duly impressed.
> 
> Robert


thanks for that Im grateful for such a compliment.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## phatbac (Jun 1, 2020)

uncle eddie said:


> Wow!  What a load of meat and a great looking smoker.  Very nice!


I appreciate it



SmokinAl said:


> Looks fantastic Aaron!
> Looks like you put the new rig to the test & it did it all & more!!!!
> Al


try to keep my dining options open Al, i cook as much as i can!



Ishi said:


> You definitely are having fun with the new rig!


Yes i am thanks!



sawhorseray said:


> Nice job breaking in your new rig Aaron, everything looks great, Like! RAY


thank you i am loving Suzy Q!



Bearcarver said:


> Wow!!
> That's a lot of outstanding Vittles you got there, Aaron!!
> Nice Work!
> Like.
> ...


thank you bear! if we can get a PA gathering together im going to try to bring some of those vittles up with me or my wsm22 and cook some there!



pineywoods said:


> Aaron it all looks great including that new smoker. I'm sure it was well worth the 3 days and on top of getting the new smoker I'm sure it was another great adventure you got to share with your dad.
> What was the new sauce nd how was it?


it was worth going through all i went through. i regret putting my dad through some serious back pain though. 
We both did like some fo the bonding time we got though.

the sauce i will list the recipe at the bottom. i was going to make some candy apple red sauce but didn't have all the ingredients so i tweaked into this and it came out outstanding!



pi guy said:


> What an awesome rig! Congrats, it looks like heaven!
> 
> I'd like to know more about the sauce.


thank you! the recipe will be below



HalfSmoked said:


> Well a great 1st run for that cooking machine. I take it the one end is charcoal and the other is a stick burner. Nice looking food out of both ends for sure.
> 
> Warren


thats right warren, the left side is direct charcoal and the right is indirect stick burner. thre is a 1/4" steel plate separating the two.



73saint said:


> Looks great Aaron, but I thought you already had a Lang?!  I’ve been out of the loop!


This is my 3rd Lang. i had a 36 i sold to buy a 48 and i sold the 48 to move. i just bought this one because the 48 was too big for my needs and wanted a grill and smoker combo.


#2 strawberry sauce

1 tsp salt
1 tsp black pepper
1 TBS garlic
1 tsp onion powder
3 TBS sweet paprika
1 cup turbinado Sugar
1/8 cup AC vinegar
1/4 cup strawberry lemonade
1 1/4 cup of ketchup
1 TBS yellow mustard
3 TBS butter

mix in small pot and under med heat bring to simmer. let simmer for 10-15 minutes stir occasionally remove from heat and let flavors marry 2 hours or so.


Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 1, 2020)

All the food looks awesome man. And that is a beast of a smoker/grill! Gave it a hell of a workout for sure!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks for the like Aaron it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 2, 2020)

phatbac
 theres only one think missing....my invite along with a plate and fork. That’s looks great. Putting that new to you cooker through the paces!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 2, 2020)

Great thread . Thanks for posting and congrats on the new smoker !
Everything looks fantastic .


----------



## phatbac (Jun 2, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> phatbac
> theres only one think missing....my invite along with a plate and fork. That’s looks great. Putting that new to you cooker through the paces!


Come n down we'll get ya a plate!



chopsaw said:


> Great thread . Thanks for posting and congrats on the new smoker !
> Everything looks fantastic .


Thank you so much!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## tander28 (Jun 2, 2020)

I've got some major smoker jealousy over here, congrats on the new rig! What a way to break it in, everything looks fantastic


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 3, 2020)

phatbac
 what ya gonna do when this fat guy shows up on your porch? LOL!


----------



## Dantij (Jun 3, 2020)

From 1 Lang lover to to another: Way to go!! Gotta be honest ... I'm a little jealous of the grill!!  Congrats.


----------



## phatbac (Jun 4, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> phatbac
> what ya gonna do when this fat guy shows up on your porch? LOL!



Guess make you a plate!



Dantij said:


> From 1 Lang lover to to another: Way to go!! Gotta be honest ... I'm a little jealous of the grill!!  Congrats.


Thanks!


----------

